# Little Question



## gafftapegreenia (Aug 5, 2007)

Who knows what a Raisin Bran plot is?


----------



## Logos (Aug 5, 2007)

Is it anything like the Gun powder plot or the Boston Tea Party?
Ah I know, it's a plot by you dastardly imperial people to regularise the digestive sytems of the world. 
And I know that doesn't make sense.
It doesn't have to.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Aug 5, 2007)

Ah, I realized I should have said, who knows what a Raisin Bran LIGHT Plot is.

But Logos, I kinda like your answer better anyway.


----------



## jonhirsh (Aug 5, 2007)

I think you might have to give a bit more context as this is not a standard theatre term.. to the best of my knowledge

JH


----------



## soundlight (Aug 5, 2007)

I _know_ that I've heard this term before, I just can't place it right now! I think that it might be in the notes for my lighting class from last semester...and I don't have those on me.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Aug 5, 2007)

Its a tounge in cheeck term, def. not a standard term. When I found out what is was I laughed mightily. Lighting designer humor.....
Anyone else have an idea as to what a Raisin Bran light plot consists of?


----------



## ship (Aug 5, 2007)

Never heard of that term myself.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Aug 6, 2007)

Ok. I know it's not anywhere near a standard term.....but even ship doesn't have a guess as to what a Raisin Bran Light Plot has?


----------



## Sean (Aug 6, 2007)

Have never seen/heard the term.

--Sean


----------



## Van (Aug 6, 2007)

I'm stumped, and I thought I'd heard 'em all.....


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 6, 2007)

Never heard the term.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Aug 6, 2007)

Brace yourselves, because here's the answer, and its a real groaner...




What does a Raisin Bran Light Plot have?





Why, TWO SCOOPS, of course.


----------



## Van (Aug 6, 2007)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Brace yourselves, because here's the answer, and its a real groaner...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


For that, I logged on ? 

Ok I have to go kill an electrician now.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Aug 6, 2007)

Van said:


> For that, I logged on ?
> Ok I have to go kill an electrician now.



I couldn't blame you.


----------



## Grog12 (Aug 7, 2007)

And all this time I thought it was the same thing as a mousepooped light plot...


----------



## gafftaper (Aug 7, 2007)

That's it? 

I thought there was a joke coming.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Aug 7, 2007)

You don't think calling a lightplot consisting of two scoops a Raisin Bran plot funny? Maybe I'm just disturbed and twisted.......

Grog, now you've got me wondering, what the heck is a mousepooped plot.


----------



## Grog12 (Aug 7, 2007)

One made in Vectorworks because as you're inserting symbols they look like little mousepoops.


----------



## Van (Aug 13, 2007)

I just took another look at this thread, after letting it sit for a few days. 

Nope, Still bad, And now I have to go kill another Electrician..


----------



## Grog12 (Aug 13, 2007)

Make sure its a designer...the less competion I have the better.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh, wait...among other things...I design......

*Runs away very fast*


----------



## ship (Aug 13, 2007)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Oh, wait...among other things...I design......
> *Runs away very fast*



That's a matter of opinion.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Aug 13, 2007)

Student designer?

Apprentice?

Really trying hard?

Maybe I'm safe then.


----------



## Chaos is Born (Aug 14, 2007)

ship said:


> That's a matter of opinion.



yeah, we've had people come in to our theatre saying that the previous designer did this and we liked it (previous designer being very good with words and could talk dog poop into being appetizing...) 

When a Technical director comes in and puts up a better show having never designed lights before than a self proclaimed lighting designer (see note above)... someone isn't doing so well as to what he thinks...


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Aug 14, 2007)

I said I design.......I don't proclaim myself a Lighting Designer. Thus, the TD that did a better job than the LD is a designer, just not an LD by everyday trade.


----------



## Chaos is Born (Aug 14, 2007)

he did better on his first design than the previous guy had done ever


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Aug 14, 2007)

Some people just have 'it', I guess.


----------



## Van (Aug 14, 2007)

gafftapegreenia said:


> Some people just have 'it', I guess.


 I did, Once, but 6 weeks of anti-biotics, cleared it right up.


----------



## avkid (Aug 14, 2007)

Van said:


> I did, Once, but 6 weeks of anti-biotics, cleared it right up.


Eww...no more sharing.


----------



## gafftapegreenia (Aug 14, 2007)

So Van, after this thread, how many states are you wanted in?


----------



## Van (Aug 14, 2007)

gafftapegreenia said:


> So Van, after this thread, how many states are you wanted in?


 
I don't think ANY of them actually want me in them anymore. 


Sigh, A man without a county......... Maybe New Zealand will relent and let me emigrate.


----------



## Logos (Aug 14, 2007)

If you ask nicely you could maybe come here. 
You'd have to learn metric though even in NZ.


----------

